# The PhotonX Tala



## Ozythemandias (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey, I'm Ozy and I'm making a light!

This is a project I've been working on for a while with Leo Maquiniana of LM Toolworks, it's an alternate implementation of the CWF Dragon Driver. Has a mule ring of 8 secondary LEDs for a super bright and usable floody beam, that's clean with no artifacts from the optic.
Paired with a 20mm reflector you'll get a punchy throw, a prototype with an Olson Flat White LED reached out to almost 290 meters, in a pocket sized light, WITH a bright secondary flood beam!


Here's a pic the with blue secondaries, it will also be available in other colors and super high CRI white

This is will be the first in what will hopefully be a series of lights with flood rings, at all price levels. We're still in early development but It will launch as proper custom one offs, handmade by Leo, and then I will work to bring the design to production at more affordable prices.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 19, 2019)

Awesome work Ozy, congrats & we are looking forward to its final launch!


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 19, 2019)

This is very nice! Looking forward to more pics and info on this light.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 19, 2019)

Great! I’ll be watching!


----------



## mk2rocco (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking forward to it! This is a great idea.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jul 19, 2019)

Following...[emoji106]


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice! Tala = Taschenlampe = Flashlight?

Eric


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 19, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> Nice! Tala = Taschenlampe = Flashlight?
> 
> Eric



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tala_(goddess)



> The most popular myth of Tala is that she is one of the three daughters of Bathala to a mortal woman. Her sisters include Mayari, the goddess of the moon and Hanan, the goddess of morning. She is known to have supported the creation of the Tagalog traditional constellations. Tala used light spheres or orbs to ferry men to safety at night



Leo is Filipino and I figure "orbs", rings, same thing


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ah ok, in germany some people shorten the german word for flashlight *ta*schen*la*mpe to tala. Well, and since it´s going to be a flashlight..... 

Eric


----------



## xdayv (Jul 19, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> Ah ok, in germany some people shorten the german word for flashlight *ta*schen*la*mpe to tala. Well, and since it´s going to be a flashlight.....
> 
> Eric


happy coincidence i suppose! [emoji106]


----------



## archimedes (Jul 19, 2019)

Serendipitous and fascinating 

Could we get more detailed photos of the host, by chance ?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> Ah ok, in germany some people shorten the german word for flashlight *ta*schen*la*mpe to tala. Well, and since it´s going to be a flashlight.....
> 
> Eric



That's awesome, good to know!

So far there's only a single proto in aluminum but the design is very far from final so I can't share it yet. A brass proto will be made next that will probably be a lot closer to reality.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 22, 2019)

Looking forwards to seeing this come to fruiting, I hope I can afford some of the fancies at their time of birth....


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

